# New Surefire M6 Belt Holster



## Skyline (May 22, 2004)

Have you guys seen this one? It works with the Surefire M6 with lens cover. I'm using a Blackhawk holster (no lens cover), but if I had a lens cover, this would be it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co159/co159.html


----------



## Size15's (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the headsup!

I think I'll have to get one to try out. Now that the M6 Guardian has the crenelated bezel I carry it with a FM26 BeamFilter on - which does not fit in my BHI M6 Pouch.

I'm not sure whether the SOE M6 pouch allows the BeamFilter or not...

Al


----------



## Echo63 (May 22, 2004)

it would probably fit a can of red bull too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif - just to keep you awake during those long nights of lighting up the dark.


----------



## DumboRAT (May 23, 2004)

Al,

The SOE will fit a M6 with FM26 attached, but it's a very tight fit, and the cover ends up being stretched over the top of the bezel in much the same way that the above Rip-Off "tents." You'll also need to extend the Velcro-backed size-adjustment loop all the way "out," too, but it will hold the light securely.

Unfortunately, I cannot verify how this scenario will play out with the added length of the new crenelated bezel that's seen on the "Guardian." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif It may extend the light just ever so slightly too long to allow fit in the SOE M6 holster.

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## Size15's (May 24, 2004)

I will take some photos. I suspect that the SOE will not fit the crenelated bezel with FM2x BeamFilter attached.


----------



## Undark (May 25, 2004)

Hi,

has anyone seen a similar holster which fits the Z3?

Thanks!


----------



## Skyline (May 25, 2004)

Perhaps one of these would work for the Z3:

This one might be a little tight:
http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co31/co31.html
http://store.yahoo.com/cinemasupplies/riplas6rflas.html

This one should be a bit larger:
http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co112/co112.html


----------



## brightnorm (May 31, 2004)

Where can I get one of these? I've checked with different Ripoffs dealers and can't find the co 159 anywhere.

Any ideas?

Brightnorm


----------



## Jarndyce (Jun 1, 2004)

It's listed at holster-depot here:

ripoffs holsters 

at the bottom of the page.

I just placed an order last night for a ripoffs co-142-which is designed for an X5/L4 and a multitool(although I'm hoping my A2 will fit), and co-153-which is designed for the A2.

It seems the site only takes paypal. Other than that I have no experience with this dealer.

Eric


----------



## brightnorm (Jun 2, 2004)

Many thanks!

Brightnorm


----------



## rycen (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone own this yet?


----------



## Flashdark (Nov 21, 2004)

Al,

I have a half-dozen SOEgear.com "M6" holters for my M6 & various M3 versions and can attest that they will NOT accept a 2.5" Turbohead WITH a filter cover. Not in an "acceptable" manner anyway. I have to carry all of my M3 & M6 lights without a filter cover in this holster. As has been stated, you MIGHT force the top flap over it, but you won't like the result. The Surefire M6 holster pictured above is "light" duty only - not enough attachment security on the duty belt with a clip, and certainly NOT enough retention security in terms of surface area on the velcro flap closure. This WOULD be a decent and convenient walk-around holster if you didn't ask too much of it. Surefire builds GREAT flashlights - they just haven't yet figured out how to carry them. After spending $400-500 on a light, I prefer to still have it with me, relatively unscathed, after a HALO jump opening-shock or a fall down a hillside.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 21, 2004)

I just checked SOEgear.com (looking for a M6 holster) and $16 shipping for less than 50 miles. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif

Larry


----------



## Flashdark (Nov 21, 2004)

tvodrd,

Your'e right. That's absurd! I'm use to ordering a large quatity of holsters with each purchase and I guess that the shipping charge seems more reasonable then.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## cy (May 25, 2005)

Skyline, I was getting ready to order up a large batch of CO159 for everyone. but held off due to reports of CO159 not fitting properly without the beamshaper on. 

can you confirm that?

thanks,


----------



## BimmerGrunt (Feb 21, 2009)

Any grunts out there consider trying a holster for a popup (illume) with the M6? I'm not sure if it'd look gucci enough for civis but you're talking about actual gear so I wonder if it'd work. I have a couple holsters around but haven't ordered an M6 yet. I wonder why sure-fire hasn't put together a kydex holster like the V70 or whatever it was for the 6P series. You'd think for nearly half a grand, they'd have enough people concerned about retention, to invest a little time in making a good holster. 
BDS (the old SOE) used to take "requests" IE you give them the size, shape you're looking for and they'd make it for you. 




Flashdark said:


> Al,
> 
> I have a half-dozen SOEgear.com "M6" holters for my M6 & various M3 versions and can attest that they will NOT accept a 2.5" Turbohead WITH a filter cover. Not in an "acceptable" manner anyway. I have to carry all of my M3 & M6 lights without a filter cover in this holster. As has been stated, you MIGHT force the top flap over it, but you won't like the result. The Surefire M6 holster pictured above is "light" duty only - not enough attachment security on the duty belt with a clip, and certainly NOT enough retention security in terms of surface area on the velcro flap closure. This WOULD be a decent and convenient walk-around holster if you didn't ask too much of it. Surefire builds GREAT flashlights - they just haven't yet figured out how to carry them. After spending $400-500 on a light, I prefer to still have it with me, relatively unscathed, after a HALO jump opening-shock or a fall down a hillside.


----------



## BimmerGrunt (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like BlackHawk beat us to the punch. Anyone tried one of these? http://www.1sks.com/store/blackhawk-surefire-m6-millenium-pouch.html


----------



## brunt_sp (Feb 25, 2009)

The last I heard these were discontinued. Better check before ordering.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the 159 is the one I ordered back when I picked up my M6, I got it from filmtools, ~$20 plus some shipping IIRC, I've used it a lot and haven't had any problems, I do not have a beam-cover or anything and it seems to be fine. There isn't as much velcro engagement when it's strapped over tight as ideal, but it does work. The clip on the back is IMO, it's best feature, as it doesn't have to be worn on the belt that way, hangs very nicely from the back edge of the front-pocket on most jeans and cargo's I own. This puts it at a more appropriate position for quick retrieval as it's right where your arm naturally hangs down. Don't have to kick your elbow back to retract it from that higher belt-position.


----------

